# DNP Oral suspension



## Etarc (Feb 6, 2021)

Anybody have any experience with a DNP cycle that is oral suspension?
I imagine it'd be terrible for your teeth/esophagus, just trying to get informed if anybody has experience.
And before I get flamed for messing with the stuff, I've ran 3 cycles in the past, but they were caps.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 7, 2021)

I don't quite understand what you're asking, I know someone who dilutes his DNP in water and drinks it. It's not the best flavor for sure and it will burn your throat a bit. If you dont have caps, you can wrap it in rolling paper and swallow.


----------



## Jin (Feb 7, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> I don't quite understand what you're asking, I know someone who dilutes his DNP in water and drinks it. It's not the best flavor for sure and it will burn your throat a bit. If you dont have caps, you can wrap it in rolling paper and swallow.



Some sources sell it in solution. Probably because they’re too lazy to make caps!


----------



## Lizard King (Feb 7, 2021)

Hard pass....


----------



## Etarc (Feb 7, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> I don't quite understand what you're asking, I know someone who dilutes his DNP in water and drinks it. It's not the best flavor for sure and it will burn your throat a bit. If you dont have caps, you can wrap it in rolling paper and swallow.


Yeah that's pretty much it, I suppose if I dilute it enough it wouldn't taste all that bad, I'm mostly just concerned about the staining of the teeth. And the rolling papers aren't a bad idea, I'm gonna look into it. I appreciate it.


----------



## Etarc (Feb 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> Some sources sell it in solution. Probably because they’re too lazy to make caps!


Nail on the head, the source only has oral suspension and raw.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 7, 2021)

I would buy raw and make my own capsules out of rolling paper, in fact, it's something I've been doing for several years. It is a slow procedure, you will need a high precision scale, 2 pairs of gloves and a mask. You should also dry it for a few days, if it is not sunny, you can leave it in your garage or a similar place. I ever tried a bit of the powder, it's not a good idea.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 8, 2021)

I'd imagine like most drugs, it probably tastes like ass. If it's not capped the only other way I'd take it, and have done so in the past is pinning it - 150mg was pretty solid via this roa, but I still prefer capsules.


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 8, 2021)

Jin said:


> Some sources sell it in solution. Probably because they’re too lazy to make caps!



Or too clumsy 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 8, 2021)

dont do it. its awful. i put some powder in a drink just to try it vs the caps....literally taste like spiced fire. burns with every sip, makes whatever youre drinking taste like spicy smoke. gatorate, put 1/2 gallon water flavor in bottle..still taste it. you might be able to put in an ice cream sandwich... maybe. aka: dont do it...personal trial


----------

